# Pregnancy Check for Callie! :)



## Southern by choice (Oct 27, 2016)

We will be taking Callie in to do a pregnancy check! 

She cycled in Sept and I went back and forth but decided to leave her in with Tiggs and if she allowed him to breed her then ok.

So... if he did then she will be due in November!

We opted for Purebred Toli's this time so as not to be tempted to keep any. 
Her litter with D was awesome and although a repeat would be fantastic I knew I would end up wanting to keep a few.

So now I wait!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 27, 2016)

Ooh exciting!  My husband really wants one of  your dogs BTW. (or two)


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Ferguson K (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## TAH (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## babsbag (Oct 27, 2016)

I am possibly getting a puppy from one of my pups I sold a few years ago so it can guard my chickens...puppy hood again?  Just not sure if I want a male or female but whatever it is I need the opposite from Callie.   So tell her to have some of each this time, ok?


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 27, 2016)

Good Luck!


----------



## Mike CHS (Oct 27, 2016)

You can add me to the list of those wanting one of those pups if you don't mind a newbie to the world of LGD's.  We are still looking for an adult in addition to a pup but not having any luck so far.  We had a line of a Maremma sweet heart but she was bought out from under us.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## babsbag (Oct 27, 2016)

She's going to have them all sold before they are even born.


----------



## Bruce (Oct 27, 2016)

Better not "overbook" like the airlines do 

What, no home pregnancy test at the supermarket for dogs? Such a shame.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 27, 2016)

Bruce said:


> Better not "overbook" like the airlines do
> 
> What, no home pregnancy test at the supermarket for dogs? Such a shame.



LOL I wish! 

This will be a good time for us if she is pregnant!
Due November and we are open til end of February when kidding starts. So I will have lots of time to dedicate to them. We won't be milking much (only 2-3 goats) 
I will be placing them at 12 weeks.

All this means nothing though til we confirm. 

Tiggs with Kiko Moses "loving"  on him!


----------



## NH homesteader (Oct 27, 2016)

I love that picture!


----------



## TAH (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 27, 2016)

Tiggy has always been so patient.
He use to let the baby goats chase him. They would chase him and then he would suddenly stop and the baby goats would tap him with their horns and he would "fall over dead"! 

Tiggy is a great dog! So impossible to get any pics of though.


----------



## luvmypets (Oct 27, 2016)

Need


----------



## Latestarter (Oct 28, 2016)

Hope everything goes great this time around! Last time we were right there with you fighting to keep Callie with "us". Hope that doesn't happen this time around.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 3, 2016)

Took her in, at this time the vet does not think she is bred.
Kinda a little sad about it.

Callie decided,coming out of the van, she wanted a house visit.

We sure do love Callie- YES we brought her in the house.
Keep in mind she lives with BUCKS!


She is being spoiled right now.
Cottage cheese, chicken, hot dogs, cheese... yeah we tried to take her back out. 



One cannot move a 135 lb female dog if it doesn't want to be moved.
She plopped down rolled on her back and decided to make herself as heavy as an elephant. Baby girl can stay for a bit. Just love her so much!


----------



## luvmypets (Nov 3, 2016)

Sorry there aren't any pups, she sure is being a love bug though


----------



## Mike CHS (Nov 3, 2016)

I think she just gets prettier as she ages.


----------



## TAH (Nov 3, 2016)

She looks so happy


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 3, 2016)

She is an awesome dog. No finer dog anywhere.
We will recheck next week. We did manipulation, no ultrasound.
I am not convinced. We will see over the next few weeks. If she suddenly starts gaining weight then it is probably a yes.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 3, 2016)

You are making me rethink not having another litter with Angel
It was so much work I said I would never do it again
But all of the pups went to great homes
So maybe we will have another litter


----------



## babsbag (Nov 3, 2016)

Callie is happy as the vet just told her she is not having puppies. I'd be happy too.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 3, 2016)

babsbag said:


> Callie is happy as the vet just told her she is not having puppies. I'd be happy too.


Please don't do this 
You are making me puppy crazy


----------



## Ferguson K (Nov 3, 2016)

She's such a ham.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 3, 2016)

Callie is........ Callie isn't........ Callie maybe......


----------

